# L'iPod vido?



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je ne vois aucun post dédié à ce dernier, donc je me lance :


Même si selon plusieurs sources ce tout nouvel iPod n'est toujours pas le tant attendu "iPod Vidéo" (d'où les doubles guillemets du titre), il n'en reste pas moins un iPod avec une possibilité vidéo privilégiée.

Mon opinion :

- "_Ouaaah, tro dla bal_" (imaginez la voix de kevinette, 15 ans), "_J'ai même plus besoin de choisir entre aller chez Charles pour regarder les derniers films trodlamorkitu téléchargés illégalement, ou rester chez moi pour regarder la starac sur l'hyper grand écran Sharp Aquos XR896 à double son Dolby polyphoniqyes de papa_"

Et oui, Kevinette va enfin pouvoir regarder le prochain film de Tim Burton pas encore sorti au ciné chez elle, tranquille, sans être obligé de se taper l'écran pourri de son petit copain.
Bon, peut-être il y aura quelques pixels par ci par là su l'écran e papa, car quand même, ça reste du divx fimé en salle, mais bon, ne chippotons pas le principe est là, et ça c'est "dlabal".

En résumé,

Les plus:
- "Quoi, t'as pas vu mon dernier court métrage ? Attend je te branche mon iPod"
- *Mmm je m'emmerde grave dans le métro là, et si je crânais un peu en regardant le dernier épisode de _Lost_ rapidos, je suis pas sur que Jack ai vraiment dit les bons chiffres, peut-être quand vérité il s'agit de la date d'anniversaire du producteur* (Non, cette scène ne se passe pas à Paris pour des raisons de sécurité  )
- 60 Gigas, avec de la vidéo ça devient logique tout à coup, si on met de côté l'utilisation hdd externe.
- Plus fin, plus mieux, et j'ai même une autonomie potable pour le même prix.

Les moins:
- "_Houhou, c'est rigolo un iPod en kit_". Et oui, dock, cable AV, télécommande, chargeur secteur,pull over fluoi, tout il est cher, et tout il est surtout pas dans la boîte, joies et ribauderies pour Steve Jobs qui s'en met plein les fouilles.
- Mmm, le plaisir de se charger des videos bien lourdes en USB2, car dans la même série que le Nano, le Firewire a fait une discrète sortie par derrière histoire de faire perdre quelques grammes et millimiètres à notre mastodonte.
- Et dans la même lignée, tous les chargeurs secteurs à prise firewire qui étaient vendus avec les anciens iPods et iPod Mini 1G ne servent plus que d'objets rétro design :/
- *Tiens c'est marrant, mais j'avais l'impression de mieux suivre l'histoire sur mon grand écran que dans le métro là...* Même agrandi, ça reste un écran d'iPod, même pas encore équivalent à une PSP, donc bon... juste de la vidéo sur un petit écran, ça sert pas à grand chose, faut l'admettre.


Allez y, jetez des pierres ou des fleurs, je suis curieux de lire vos avis !


----------



## Mickjagger (13 Octobre 2005)

par rapport au firewire, c'est étrange car la page Sync de l'iPod évoque encore le Firewire comme moyen de transférer ses fichiers (sans guère de précisions) alors que les caractéristiques techniques ne parlent plus que d'USB. Donc j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison mais c'est pas encore sûr à 100%. En même temps le firewire c'est génial mais c'est un tantinet la cata quand ça grille et apparemment c'est VRAIMENT plus sensible électriquement que l'USB.
Sinon ton analyse de la situation est plutôt bonne...
un iPod qui fait un peu plus pour le même prix, "toujours dans le coup" quoi... et un gros signal adressé à Hollywood "venez, venez!"


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci Mick ^^

Ah si j'avais oublié un point qui me chiffonne quand même :

Pourquoi avoir fait une click wheel si petite ? Il y a tellement de place qu'ils auraient pu l'agrandir, plus harmonieux et plus confortable... J'avoue être perplexe dans leur recherche de similitude avec le Nano là...


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

Clic wheel de la m&#234;me taille sur tout les iPod = &#233;conomies car plus grosse quantit&#233;s fournis par la fabriquant et surtout, impossible d'avoir une p&#233;nurie sur un mod&#232;le pour raison de Clic Wheel 

Sinon, je le trouve super cet iPod, vivement que j'ai les moyens de m'en prendre un.


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2005)

Moi l'abandon du Firewire me d&#233;sole.... ben oui j'ai toujours un vieux iMac G4 tournesol, qui n'a pas d'usb2!

Alors charger 60 Go au d&#233;bit usb1, je le vois mal!

OK vous me direz que dans les options outre le dock universel et la t&#233;l&#233;commande, je peux ajouter le tout nouveau iMac G5 &#224; t&#233;l&#233;commande infrarouge... mais &#231;a finit par faire cher le walkman, non?


----------



## ederntal (13 Octobre 2005)

Comme je l'avais dis dans un autre post... d'apr&#232;s moi c'est un ipod de transition

Apple vendait de la musique, l'iPod fesait musique
Apple vends des clips et des s&#233;ries, l'iPod video devient l'accesoire id&#233;al pour cela (la qualit&#233;e est assez bonne pour regarder ses clips ou le derniers Lost, m&#234;me branch&#233; sur une tv)

Mais apple ne vends pas (encore?) de films de cin&#233;ma, on a donc pas un iPod "cin&#233;ma" qui gerrerait ca parfaitement (comme l'iPod video actuel g&#232;rre parfaitement pour des clips)... c'est a dire avec une sortie video digne de ce nom, le support des sous titres...

RDV dans quelques keynotes, m'enfin c'est apparement pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ok pour la clickwheel, mais qu'en est-il du format de lecture au fait ?

Dans les infos techniques, Apple parle de leur format propriétaire Quicktime bien sur, mais aussi du mpg-4, donc divx. Ils cient également un débit précis maximum et une résolution maximum.
Mais c'est dernier ne sont pas super hautes définitions.

Il y a donc de fortes chances que la plupart de mes divx ne soient pas lisibles sur l'iPod et que finalement Kevinette ne puisse pas regarder le dernier Final Fantasy faute de trop bonne qualité, n'est ce pas ?

Et les formats découlants du mpg-4 genre Xvid, mkg et out le tralala ? Qu'en sera t-il ? Avis aux experts....


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ok pour la clickwheel, mais qu'en est-il du format de lecture au fait ?
> 
> Dans les infos techniques, Apple parle de leur format propriétaire Quicktime bien sur, mais aussi du mpg-4, donc divx. Ils cient également un débit précis maximum et une résolution maximum.
> Mais c'est dernier ne sont pas super hautes définitions.
> ...



Je ne suis pas expert, mais sauf erreur le mpg4 ne peut pas purement s'assimiler à du divx (avi).
Les formats supportés ont l'air d'être du H.264 et du mpeg4, les résolutions (inférieures à celles d'une télé pal) étant indiquées sur le site apple: 480*480 de mémoire pour le H264.

Cela impliquerait du réencodage... et connaissant la vitesse d'encodage en H.264 ouïe !
En mpeg4 dans mes souvenirs ça allait plus vite.

L'ipod vidéo pourrait m'intéresser, puisqu'avec mon boitier eyetv je peux précisement encoder mes enregistrements selon les deux formats. Mais ça sera clairement de la pure geek attitude, parce que vu que j'enregistre via eyetv sur mon portable, il est plus facile de relier ce dernier à la tv et de lire directement mes enregistrements ou alors de graver un dvd RW et de lire tranquillement dans la platine de salon.

Bref, il est sexy cet ipod, il me fait bien envie pour remplacer mon 2G vacillant qui n'a d'autonomie que le nom actuellement, mais la vidéo semble rester à ce stade du gadget - pour le moment.


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> ... du mpg-4, donc divx.



Le DIV-X n'as de MPEG 4 que le nom. C'est un faux MPEG 4 non homologué. En gros, le DIV-X est un piratage du projet MPEG-4 de Microsoft (non retenu) et donc, ce n'est pas du MPEG-4 mais di DIV-X maintenant car le spécification sont très loin du MPEG-4 officiel.

Bref, c'est incompatible


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (13 Octobre 2005)

Franchement ; ça vous branche de regarder un film en 320 x 240 pixels ? Les ventes de baladeurs portables n'on jamais vraiment décolé. Qu'en sera t'il de l'ipod ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

Oui, &#231;a me branche. Je regardait d&#233;j&#224; des vid&#233;o sur mon Palm alors sur un ipod, avec la fluidit&#233; en plus, je prend. C'est super cool le soir au lit a la place d'un livre, ou dans le train ou dans l'avion si le film ne pla&#238;t pas.

Perso j'aime &#231;a, la taille ne me g&#232;ne pas mais je peut comprendre que tout le monde n'accroche pas.


----------



## mercutio (13 Octobre 2005)

Il faut voir ça autrement:

pour le prix de l'ancien ipod, tu as un nouveau avec un meilleur écran, plus fin, plus léger (?), proposé au même tarif et en bonus, tu peux même regarder quelques vidéo sur lécran.

je pense quand même qu'il aurait été plus intéligent de proposer un dock video compatible avec tous les ipod et qui décompresse en meilleur qualité....


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pos&#233; la m&#234;me question ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114926

Faut lire hein  :rateau:

Fusionn&#233;s


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> je pense quand même qu'il aurait été plus intéligent de proposer un dock video compatible avec tous les ipod et qui décompresse en meilleur qualité....



Le dock est compatible avec *tous* les iPod avec un connecteur-Dock. Je trouve ça plutôt bien justement.

Il y a juste un adaptateur plastique a placer dans le trou pour que les autres iPod se placent correctement.


----------



## bouilla (13 Octobre 2005)

Il en faut pour tous les gouts...Certains ont pas arrete de nous bassiner pendant des mois, sous pretexte qu'ils voulaient un ipod vidéo, et une fois sorti, on en voit plus l'interet ? :hein:


----------



## mercutio (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le dock est compatible avec *tous* les iPod avec un connecteur-Dock. Je trouve ça plutôt bien justement.
> 
> Il y a juste un adaptateur plastique a placer dans le trou pour que les autres iPod se placent correctement.


 
je comprends pas  !

il y a un nouveau dock, je peux y placer mon ipod mini et lire des vidéos sur la télé ?


----------



## tyler_d (13 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> il est plus facile de relier ce dernier à la tv et de lire directement mes enregistrements ou alors de graver un dvd RW et de lire tranquillement dans la platine de salon.
> 
> Bref, il est sexy cet ipod, il me fait bien envie pour remplacer mon 2G vacillant qui n'a d'autonomie que le nom actuellement, mais la vidéo semble rester à ce stade du gadget - pour le moment.



justement, à quand l'airport express VIDEO ?

tout à fait d'accord, la vidéo c'est vraiment plus gadget quand meme...

mais bon, pour le meme prix qu'un ipod normal, apple ajoute la vidéo, un look encore plus classe (le nouveau design avec un contour transparant comme sur les imacs  ).

Le dock se relis toujours à la TV non ?


----------



## mariachi (13 Octobre 2005)

ça commence à me plaire l'ipod mai il manque toujours l'essentiel à mon gout.

*Ce qui me plai :*
supper lecteur mp3 evidement
lecteur photo
videur d'appareil photo (option)
lecteur vidéo de salon (si si !!! c'est plus vite branché et moins encombrent que l'ibook de ma femme )
Méga "clef USB" 
parfaite integration au mac (mai la c'est la moindre des chose )

*Ce qui me manque :*
un ecran de la taille de l'ipod avec nav par stylet (ou "doigt" pour les fonctions basiques comme la lecture musique)
des applies avec une interface de type PALM parceque j'ais pas l'intention d'acheter un life drive avec 4Go quand un ipod peut ateindre 60go
l'integration du bluetooth et donc une télécomande bluetooth, la possibilité de synchroniser mes mail en BT avec mon t630 ect ect (voir avantages du Palm sur l'ipod)

*en conclusion*pour moi l'outil idéal c'est un PDA qui reprends les qualités de lipod et du palm le tout parfaitement intégré au mac.


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le DIV-X n'as de MPEG 4 que le nom. C'est un faux MPEG 4 non homologué. En gros, le DIV-X est un piratage du projet MPEG-4 de Microsoft (non retenu) et donc, ce n'est pas du MPEG-4 mais di DIV-X maintenant car le spécification sont très loin du MPEG-4 officiel.
> 
> Bref, c'est incompatible



Je traduis ===> C'est la mémerde pour Kevinette car Charles devra se taper de tout réencoder avant de pouvoir venir chez elle.
Résultats, la starac sera finit et on sera passé sur le film du dimanche, rah non non, ça va pas du tout là !

Mouais... tout à coup il a perdu beaucoup de points le dernier iPod là... Si ça devient un enfer pour mettre mes films préférés dessus l'intéret "vidéo" devient de plus en plus faible et de plus en plus gadget :sick:


----------



## tyler_d (13 Octobre 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas  !
> 
> il y a un nouveau dock, je peux y placer mon ipod mini et lire des vidéos sur la télé ?



ba non, ton mini ne lis pas de vidéo ! (enfin normalement)

par contre tu peux acheter la télécommande pour ton mini.

Par exemple : mon dock est relié à mon ampli de salon, quand je suis sur le canapé, je ne peux pas "zapper"...

bon ok, c'est gadget quand meme... mais avec un ipod vidéo ça l'est déja moins...

SInon je trouve la question du thread idiote, désolé, mais l'ipod devient un VRAIE HUB NUMERIQUE MOBILE, et ce toujours POUR LE MEME PRIX avec un design toujours amélioré.

Donc, on peut toujours s'en servir pour écouter sa musique mais...  avoir ses diaporama de photos sur soit (pas mal pour envoyer sur la télé), ses vidéos montées, ses mini films ou autres et des données !

franchement, j'ai un ipod 3G depuis 18 mois, et quand je vois l'évolution du produit en si peut de temps, je suis sur le cul !


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> ça commence à me plaire l'ipod mai il manque toujours l'essentiel à mon gout.
> 
> *Ce qui me plai :*
> supper lecteur mp3 evidement
> ...



C'est pas plutôt un ibook plus petit que tu veux là, avec écran et clavier sur la même façade ? :mouais:

Attend encore quelques années et tu l'auras ton... iPook :rateau:


----------



## mercutio (13 Octobre 2005)

je comprends toujours pas la remarque de Gwen alors.

Je parlais d'une espèce de dock qui pourrait décoder la vidéo présente sur n'importe quel ipod. (décodage dans un dock et non dans l'ipod, ce dernier ne servirait que de disque dur).

pour la télécommande, elle fonctionne avec un nouveau dock alors ? bluetooth, infra rouge ???


----------



## mariachi (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plut&#244;t un ibook plus petit que tu veux l&#224;, avec &#233;cran et clavier sur la m&#234;me fa&#231;ade ? :mouais:
> 
> Attend encore quelques ann&#233;es et tu l'auras ton... iPook :rateau:


surtout pas de clavier et de charniere

Du compact comme l'ipod du pratique comme le PALM

pour l'ibook en dessous du 12" j'achette plus par contre un 14" 16/9 je dit pas non mais on s'&#233;loigne du sujet du post...


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas de clavier et de charniere
> 
> Du compact comme l'ipod du pratique comme le PALM
> 
> pour l'ibook en dessous du 12" j'achette plus par contre un 14" 16/9 je dit pas non mais on s'éloigne du sujet du post...


 
ou un ibook 15...


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'une espèce de dock qui pourrait décoder la vidéo présente sur n'importe quel ipod. (décodage dans un dock et non dans l'ipod, ce dernier ne servirait que de disque dur).



En effet, ce n'est pas le Dock qui décode la vidéo, mais le iPOd. ça me semble logique. Il y a juste maintenant un Dock universel pour brancher tout les derniers iPod et ce Dock est compatible avec la télécommande qui du coup fonctionne avec les anciens iPod également.


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posé la même question ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114926
> 
> Faut lire hein  :rateau:
> 
> Fusionnés



Merci aux modos, mais juste au passage, je n'aurais pas (et n'ai pas) mis ça comme titre de post ^^, je sais à quoi sert l'iPod vidéo . Je dis ça hein car je préssens les attaques du genre "tupu tétrocon" :rateau:. Mais sinon merci


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

j'rigole d'avance... quand iKool va tomber sur ce fil...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux modos, mais juste au passage, je n'aurais pas (et n'ai pas) mis ça comme titre de post ^^, je sais à quoi sert l'iPod vidéo . Je dis ça hein car je préssens les attaques du genre "tupu tétrocon" :rateau:. Mais sinon merci



C'est rectifié. La discussion avait pris par défaut le nom de l'autre fusionnée.


----------



## mercutio (13 Octobre 2005)

Ok il y a bien un nouveau dock.

Combien ça coûte dock + télécommande ? la peau des fesses je parie !


----------



## iKool (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> j'rigole d'avance... quand iKool va tomber sur ce fil...


  
Nan, je serais sage.
Mais moi, j'ai un shuffle.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

L'angoisse du geek qui vient de passer commande du nano...


----------



## iKool (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'angoisse du geek qui vient de passer commande du nano...


   
Je te l'avais dit !!!!

Moi, je reviens du site Apple et je bave déjà sur le 60Go - comme je n'ai pas un rond en ce moment, le temps que mes finances remontent, plein de gens auront posté plein de trucs interessant dans ce fil sur le iPod vidéo, je saurais ce que j'achète (ou pas).

MacGé, le paradis du geek fauché !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Moi l'abandon du Firewire me désole.... ben oui j'ai toujours un vieux iMac G4 tournesol, qui n'a pas d'usb2!
> 
> Alors charger 60 Go au débit usb1, je le vois mal!
> 
> OK vous me direz que dans les options outre le dock universel et la télécommande, je peux ajouter le tout nouveau iMac G5 à télécommande infrarouge... mais ça finit par faire cher le walkman, non?



Exact, l'abandon du FW est une enorme erreur.....mais bon....
de plus, le pire, c'est ce revetement....celui du Nano, on sait, qu'il est fragile, alors il aurait pu choisir autre choses...
quand je vois que mon mini n'a pas une rayure alors que nombre ne Nano deja croisé en sont couvert....
mais bon....faudrait de toute maniere que j'ai envie de regarder de la video, sur un timbre poste...


----------



## vg93179 (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Exact, l'abandon du FW est une enorme erreur.....mais bon....




Peut être que le cable à double sortie USB / Firewire est toujours adaptable ... ce qui expliquerait pourquoi il serait encore question de firewire sur le site d'apple, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que le cable à double sortie USB / Firewire est toujours adaptable ... ce qui expliquerait pourquoi il serait encore question de firewire sur le site d'apple, non ?



pour celui là, je vais faire une recherche, mais pour le Nano, aucune chance que ça marche...


----------



## olidev (13 Octobre 2005)

Je le trouve pas mal le nouvel iPod, n'oublions pas qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un iPod vidéo, mais d'un iPod sachant lire des séquences vidéos, c'est différent  en plus il est vendu au prix de l'ancien iPod 3G alors pourquoi rechiner ?

Effectivement, regarder un film avec un écran de cette taille c'est ridicule, par contre, une petite émission enregistrée avec mon EyeTV (qui va certainement proposer rapidement l'enregistrement au bon format pour l'iPod, comme il le font pour la PSP) ça peut être sympa.


----------



## Paradise (13 Octobre 2005)

Perso c est le design qui ne me va pas..... je le trouve trop ou pas assé mais bon c est perso


----------



## Macbeth (13 Octobre 2005)

Ouep.. Pour ce iPod, apple fait la m&#234;me que Pour son iMac G5...il en fait plus pour le m&#234;me prix, je trouve que c'est une tr&#232;s bonne chose dans les deux cas en attendant une vrai r&#233;volution vvid&#233;o pour le iPod, mais forc&#233;ment un peu plus cher je suppose.


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait de toute maniere que j'ai envie de regarder de la video, sur un timbre poste...



T'as de très gros timbres poste toi.


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> T'as de très gros timbres poste toi.


Le mieux c'est de se mater microcosmos


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> T'as de très gros timbres poste toi.



mouais , tu m'as compris....pour lire des video (oui, c'est pas un ipod video,gnagnagna)
il faut au moins un ecran digne de celui de l'archos video...
mais bon, c'est personnel, si ça vous plait...


----------



## AM28 (13 Octobre 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve pas mal le nouvel iPod, n'oublions pas qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un iPod vidéo, mais d'un iPod sachant lire des séquences vidéos, c'est différent  en plus il est vendu au prix de l'ancien iPod 3G alors pourquoi rechiner ?
> 
> Effectivement, regarder un film avec un écran de cette taille c'est ridicule, par contre, une petite émission enregistrée avec mon EyeTV (qui va certainement proposer rapidement l'enregistrement au bon format pour l'iPod, comme il le font pour la PSP) ça peut être sympa.


 
bien vu, et l'utilisateur de l'ipod va pouvoir mater au travail les émissions télés enregistrées la veille  

il m'en faut un !


----------



## Ycare (13 Octobre 2005)

Et euh... l'iPod photo précédent avait déjà zappé la prise télécommande ?

Car le trou n'apparait pas là... et déjà que ça me saoulait de sortir mon mini à chaque fois, alors le gros vidéo là... moyen. Je trouve ça abusé franchement, la télécommande était super pratique, pourquoi l'avoir viré ? :sick:


----------



## tyler_d (13 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Et euh... l'iPod photo précédent avait déjà zappé la prise télécommande ?
> 
> Car le trou n'apparait pas là... et déjà que ça me saoulait de sortir mon mini à chaque fois, alors le gros vidéo là... moyen. Je trouve ça abusé franchement, la télécommande était super pratique, pourquoi l'avoir viré ? :sick:



ça veut surtout dire que pas mal d'accessoires sont à jeter à la "corbeille"

exe : j'ai un itrip, si je renouvelle mon ipod j'en fait quoi ? je scie le bout de plastique ou je jette l'itrip à 50 euros ?

ok wais d'accord, merci apple


----------



## iDiot (13 Octobre 2005)

L'iPod vid&#233;o est trop gros (trop cher pour ma bourse en tout cas...)

Le nano, je l'aime :love:

mais il est trop piti (ou ceti que j'v&#233; mett' mes 10Go de zik moi? :rateau: )

Y a pas de fonction shuffle comme sur le shuffle? :rose:


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Le nano, je l'aime :love:
> 
> mais il est trop piti (ou ceti que j'vé mett' mes 10Go de zik moi? :rateau: )
> 
> Y a pas de fonction shuffle comme sur le shuffle? :rose:


Ben si ya une fonction shuffle...

Sinon, tout pareil pour le nano! Vivement une augmentation de la capacité :hein:

Et vivement le retour du firewire aussi :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (13 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ya une fonction shuffle...
> 
> Sinon, tout pareil pour le nano! Vivement une augmentation de la capacité :hein:
> 
> Et vivement le retour du firewire aussi :mouais:



Donc, si on le branche au Mac, et que la bibliothèque iTunes est trop grande, il va pecher des chansons au hasard? 

Je m'assure que l'on se soit bien compris... l'enjeux vaut tout de même 260¤ ...


----------



## tantoillane (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est b&#234;te moi je pr&#233;f&#232;rais l'ipod video qu'avait invent&#233; SVM Mac pour sa couverture ........ (pour ceux qui l'ont achet&#233; .....) 


Sinon c'est quoi comme m&#233;moire dans la b&#234;te : flash ....  

Merci


----------



## iDiot (13 Octobre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête moi je préfèrais l'ipod video qu'avait inventé SVM Mac pour sa couverture ........ (pour ceux qui l'ont acheté .....)
> 
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi comme mémoire dans la bête : flash ....
> ...



Une mémoire flash de 60Go? 

Ça éti pas (encore) possib' mon pti


----------



## tantoillane (13 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une mémoire flash de 60Go?
> 
> Ça éti pas (encore) possib' mon pti


alors c'est un DD ????

sinon la couverture elle ressemblait &#224; &#231;a .. http://svmmac.vnunet.fr/images/200509/20050929001g.gif


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une mémoire flash de 60Go?
> 
> Ça éti pas (encore) possib' mon pti


Même avec 15 iPod nano et du chatterton?   




:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:​



:rateau: :rose: :rose:


----------



## romain31000 (13 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai un ipod 3g 40go ke j'avais pay&#233; 549&#8364; il ya 2 ans.?mais avec j'ai le dock, les &#233;couteurs et la t&#233;l&#233;commande(d'ailleurs sur l'ipod video c'est pas possible de mettre la t&#233;l&#233;commande filaire).j'ai aussi le navipod, vous savez ce petit truc infrarouge qu'on mettait sur l'ipod et qui permettait avec une petite t&#233;l&#233;commande de le commander a distance!
tous ces accessoires je pourrai les utiliser avec l'ipod video?
de toute facon je compte garder mon ipod 3g, c'est mon premier appareil mac, depuis j'ai un irasoir 1,8ghz et mainteant une isight(d'ailleurs c'est  pas tr&#232;s malin l'isight int&#233;gr&#233; dans le new imac, comment on fait pour l'orienter ou on veut?moi avec la mienne je peux faire d&#233;couvrir mon ptit studio a mes amis...)
bref tout &#231;a pour dire que je me demande si je me prends cet ipod qui peut lire des vid&#233;os, en parlant de vid&#233;o, il peut lire les s&#233;quences en .mov (cad tous mes films)?


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de vid&#233;o, il peut lire les s&#233;quences en .mov (cad tous mes films)?


Pas de soucis avec les .mov, c'est le format pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; d'Apple (via quicktime )


----------



## romain31000 (14 Octobre 2005)

j'ai essay&#233; de mettre un clip au format .mov (que j'avais t&#233;l&#233;charger) dans l'onglet clips video de Itunes 6.0 et il veut pas les prendre!
J'ai achet&#233; un ptit clip pixar et il est au format mpeg4,avec quel logiciel on pourrait convertir des video .avi en .mpeg4 et ainsi les mettre dans itunes 6.0 et donc dans le nouvel ipod video


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé de mettre un clip au format .mov (que j'avais télécharger) dans l'onglet clips video de Itunes 6.0 et il veut pas les prendre!
> J'ai acheté un ptit clip pixar et il est au format mpeg4,avec quel logiciel on pourrait convertir des video .avi en .mpeg4 et ainsi les mettre dans itunes 6.0 et donc dans le nouvel ipod video



deja, j'ai fait pareil...et le format, c'est du M4V....alors vu les protection, c'est pas gagné, je pensais au moins pouvoir le mettre en MP4 pour le glisser sur ma PSP, mais meme pas...
en tout cas, j'ai ouvert un fil Dans le forum video...mais bon....vu tous les outils que j'ai testé, je ne suis pas confiant... ...


----------



## Ycare (14 Octobre 2005)

Et euh... super id&#233;alement, toutes les vid&#233;os que lis iTunes neseront elles pas lisibles sur l'iPod vid&#233;o ? Car si c'est le cas yen q quand m&#234;me un paquet... Mais j'ai peur de la r&#233;ponse, je ne sais pas pourquoi >_<.

Et sinon romain :

C'est d'abord dans la librairie qu'il faut mettre la vid&#233;o, pas directement dans vid&#233;o sinon &#231;a ne marche pas 

PS: c'est marrant comme la page vid&#233;o d'iTunes ressemble &#224; l'interface Front Row... Quelque chose me dit que Front Rox ne sera pas disponible avant quelques temps en t&#233;l&#233;chargement... au moins en tout cas le temps que cela dviennent un argument de vente qui ai fait explos&#233; les ventes du dernier iMac.
Et oui, ils sont pas cons, ils vont pas se griller leur propres "bonus" en le mettant en t&#233;l&#233;chargement libre le lendemain tout de m&#234;me


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

moi a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod vidéo est trop gros (trop cher pour ma bourse en tout cas...)
> 
> Le nano, je l'aime :love:
> 
> ...





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ya une fonction shuffle...
> 
> Sinon, tout pareil pour le nano! Vivement une augmentation de la capacité
> 
> Et vivement le retour du firewire aussi





			
				moi a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si on le branche au Mac, et que la bibliothèque iTunes est trop grande, il va pecher des chansons au hasard?
> 
> Je m'assure que l'on se soit bien compris... l'enjeux vaut tout de même 260¤ ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

>


C'est iDiot comme post, ça 







  ​


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est iDiot comme post, ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non!  

Mais tu ne réponds pas à ma question... 

Et je m'apprete à l'acheter... 

Alors, c'est oui?  

J'irais ce matin


----------



## Manu (14 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mick ^^
> 
> Ah si j'avais oublié un point qui me chiffonne quand même :
> 
> Pourquoi avoir fait une click wheel si petite ? Il y a tellement de place qu'ils auraient pu l'agrandir, plus harmonieux et plus confortable... J'avoue être perplexe dans leur recherche de similitude avec le Nano là...




La click wheel, qui fait la force de l'ipod a été conçue en tenant compte de la possibilité de passer son pouce pour en faire le tour tout en tenat son ipod dans la même main. En agrandissant la taille de la click, cela devient compliqué voire impossible pour certains.


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> La click wheel, qui fait la force de l'ipod a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;ue en tenant compte de la possibilit&#233; de passer son pouce pour en faire le tour tout en tenat son ipod dans la m&#234;me main. En agrandissant la taille de la click, cela devient compliqu&#233; voire impossible pour certains.



Ils devraient faire plusieurs tailles... j'ai une amie qui doit le prendre &#224; 2 mains pour pouvoir tourner la Click Wheel


----------



## Manu (14 Octobre 2005)

Dans tout ce brouhaha causé par l'arrivée de l'iPod vidéo, on a quand même oublié une chose. Ce sont les apports des produits d'Elgato.

Eh oui, vu qu'ils permettent d'enregistrer des émission de télé au format permettant de les retoucher dans iMovie, on peut donc en faire des mini films docus visibles sur l'ipod V c'est génial non?

De même que cet ipod ouvre des perspectives pour les développeurs de soft comme Cocoa JT par exemple. Ainsi de la même façon que l'on peut mettre ses CD dans l'iPod, on peut mettre ses émissions préférés également.


----------



## Ycare (14 Octobre 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dans tout ce brouhaha causé par l'arrivée de l'iPod vidéo, on a quand même oublié une chose. Ce sont les apports des produits d'Elgato.
> 
> Eh oui, vu qu'ils permettent d'enregistrer des émission de télé au format permettant de les retoucher dans iMovie, on peut donc en faire des mini films docus visibles sur l'ipod V c'est génial non?
> 
> De même que cet ipod ouvre des perspectives pour les développeurs de soft comme Cocoa JT par exemple. Ainsi de la même façon que l'on peut mettre ses CD dans l'iPod, on peut mettre ses émissions préférés également.



Mais moi je m'en fou de la télé, je l'ai pas, c'est mes Divx que je veux :hein:
Oui je suis égocentrique, et alors ? :rateau:


----------



## woulf (14 Octobre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je m'en fou de la t&#233;l&#233;, je l'ai pas, c'est mes Divx que je veux :hein:
> Oui je suis &#233;gocentrique, et alors ? :rateau:



Alors ? Ach&#232;te un archos 

S&#233;rieusement, c'est pas demain la veille qu'un ipod lira "d'usine" du divx, qui reste un format tr&#232;s "marqu&#233;" pirates et P2P, faut bien l'avouer...
J'imagine bien apple venir vendre son itunes video store aux majors du cin&#233;ma en leur disant que c'est en divx... 
Et l&#224;, tu me r&#233;ponds: oui mais l'ipod lit les mp3 qui sont super t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s blablabla...
Et moi je te r&#233;ponds, &#224; la fa&#231;on du regrett&#233; Bruno Carrette de chez les nuls: "savez vous que tous les jours il y a des millions de gens qui meurent dans le monde pour se battre contre la vermine communiste et que vous nous faites chier pour 3 boutons d'acn&#233;???"  

Je crois &#224; un ITVS avec les formats actuellement support&#233;s par l'ipod 5G, mais il faudrait am&#233;liorer la r&#233;solution pour un visionnage surement plus agr&#233;able...


----------



## Ycare (14 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> "savez vous que tous les jours il y a des millions de gens qui meurent dans le monde pour se battre contre la vermine communiste et que vous nous faites chier pour 3 boutons d'acné???"



:love:

Et sinon oui, je vais penser à l'Archos ou un truc du genre, mais bon, un iPod ça a quand même plus de classe


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> iDiot a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La réponse m'intéresse aussi


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> La réponse m'intéresse aussi




Je reviens juste de chez un revendeur Apple (quoi je suis trop pressé?  )

Heureusement pour mon portefeuille, il n'y a pas de nano 4Go en stock (ils partent comme des petits pains), par contre le 2Go, ça y en a. 

Bref, je lui ai demandé, et il m'a répondu qu'il ne savait pas s'il faisait comme le Shuffle (prendre au hasard) ou s'il choisissait les chansons par ordre alphabétique (pour les artistes).
Il m'a ensuite proposé de faire une playliste de moins de 4Go et de ne mettre à jour que celle là.

Pas de nano avant la semaine prochaine (si on en réserve un tout de suite), ça me laisse encore un peu de temps pour réfléchir  

Sinon, pour ceux que ça interresse (et pour revenir un peu au sujet de base  ), l'iPod vidéo ne sera pas disponible avant 3 semaines en Belgique (dixit le vendeur). 

P.S.: Les socks pour iPod sont légerement trop grande pour le nano... Je les aime bien moi ces socks... Steve compte pas en tricoter une ou deux petites pour moi? :rose:


----------



## woulf (14 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> La réponse m'intéresse aussi



Et en allant voir sur le site d'apple ???

"Dès que vous connectez iPod nano à votre Mac ou à votre 					PC, la synchronisation automatique d'iTunes se met au travail. Nul 					besoin	d'appuyer sur un bouton. La synchronisation automatique met à jour 					tout ce que vous avez ajouté depuis votre dernière synchronisation 					: chaque morceau, podcast, et livre audio. Et *si votre iPod nano ne 					peut	contenir	toute votre bibliothèque iTunes,  ne vous inquiétez 					pas. iTunes	créera une liste de lecture adaptée à votre 					style et à la 					capacité de votre iPod nano*. Si vous préférez néanmoins 					faire votre propre sélection pour votre iPod nano, allez-y. Il vous 					suffit de faire glisser les éléments de votre choix de votre 					bibliothèque musicale iTunes vers votre iPod nano, et le tour est 					joué."


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> iTunes créera une liste de lecture adaptée à votre style et à la capacité de votre iPod nano



"Adaptée à votre style"... je trouve pas ça très limpide... ça voudrait dire qu'il choisit au hasard, mais j'ai un petit doute malgré tout... 

Personne n'a de nano dans la salle pour confirmer?  

De toute manière, il reste l'option de créer une liste spéciale pour le nano...


----------



## tantoillane (14 Octobre 2005)

je reviens &#224; la charge avec le type de m&#233;moire du vid&#233;o .....      si on met un DD dans un ipod et qu'on fait son fouting avec, le DD ne risque pas de secouer dans tous les sens et de partir en vrille comme avec un lecteur CD ???????


----------



## manustyle (14 Octobre 2005)

quel bonne grosse plaisanterie cet ipod "video", video entre parenthese, car ne pouvoir lire QUE des videos issus du sites d'Apple, de plus au format Hmachinchose c'est du foutage de gueule pur et simple.
Quand on voit tous les types d'appareils qui existent, qui peuvent eux lire toutes sortes de formats videos, ça ne donne clairement pas envie d'acheter cet ipod.
L'ipod etait bien en tant que baladeur mp3, la, la fonction rajoutée fait vraiment gadget, fort heureusement, ça n'a augmenté le prix que de 20¤.
L'appareil reste tout de même un tarif qui en fait un objet élitiste reservé à une minorité fortunée/apple user addict only.
bye.


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> ... ne pouvoir lire QUE des vidéos issus du sites d'Apple, de plus au format Hmachinchose c'est du foutage de gueule pur et simple.



Faux, tu peut très bien lire des vidéos que tu fait toi même ou que d'autres ont fait si elles sont dans le bon format.

Apple utilise juste un format standard et officiel.

Moi, ça me gène plus ces autres baladeurs qui justement ne peuvent rien lire qui provient de Quick Time, aucuns mov, aucuns MP4 officiel etc.


----------



## manustyle (14 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Faux, tu peut très bien lire des vidéos que tu fait toi même ou que d'autres ont fait si elles sont dans le bon format.
> 
> Apple utilise juste un format standard et officiel.
> 
> Moi, ça me gène plus ces autres baladeurs qui justement ne peuvent rien lire qui provient de Quick Time, aucuns mov, aucuns MP4 officiel etc.



C'est a dire que les autres appareils sont pour les pcistes, et coté Pc l'on ne jure QUE par le Divx. Quicktime, la majorité des Pcistes ne veulent même pas l'installer sur leur machine (me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs), ils vont même jusqu'à prendre une lecteur alternatif pour pouvoir lire un mov occasionellement.


Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait faire soi-même ces videos, issus d'un camescope je présume.
Mais qu'en est-il d'un dvd, peut-on le convertir en H264 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire que les autres appareils sont pour les pcistes, et coté Pc l'on ne jure QUE par le Divx. Quicktime, la majorité des Pcistes ne veulent même pas l'installer sur leur machine (me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs), ils vont même jusqu'à prendre une lecteur alternatif pour pouvoir lire un mov occasionellement.
> 
> 
> Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait faire soi-même ces videos, issus d'un camescope je présume.
> Mais qu'en est-il d'un dvd, peut-on le convertir en H264 ?



tu me diras, j'en connais plein, ici, qui n'utilise pas wmp pôur lire le wmv....c'est un peu pareil...

pour l'encodage de DVD par exemple, je te conseille de lire ce post...


----------



## Gullyver (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui me fait peur, c'est l'USB2. 4 fois sur 5 j'ai une erreur 36 lors de la synchro alors que ça passe nickel avec le Fire Wire. (ouiii mon ipod était à l'époque vendu avec les 2 câbles)


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fait peur, c'est l'USB2. 4 fois sur 5 j'ai une erreur 36 lors de la synchro alors que ça passe nickel avec le Fire Wire. (ouiii mon ipod était à l'époque vendu avec les 2 câbles)



oui, d'ailleurs, j'avais ouvert un fil sur iPodG lors de la derniere mise a jour du mini, 
en USB2, impossible de la faire, alors qu'en FW....nickel.....


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'en est-il d'un dvd, peut-on le convertir en H264 ?



Comme tu n'est pas censé pouvoir faire des copies de la plupart des DVD vidéo (A cause de la macrovision), la copie d'un film en H24 ou MPEG 4 n'est pas aussi simple que d'encoder des CD audio. Mais ce n'est bien sur pas plus dure que de faire des fichiers DIV-X.

Du moment que tu as un logiciel qui accepte ton format vidéo d'origine et qui respecte les spécifications QuickTime tu n'as aucuns soucis pour faire une vidéo compatible iPod.

Et ces logiciels il y en a des tonnes sur mac, que ce soit Eye TV, Toast 7, iMovie, Quick time player pro etc.


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu n'est pas censé pouvoir faire des copies de la plupart des DVD vidéo (A cause de la macrovision), la copie d'un film en H24 ou MPEG 4 n'est pas aussi simple que d'encoder des CD audio. Mais ce n'est bien sur pas plus dure que de faire des fichiers DIV-X.
> 
> Du moment que tu as un logiciel qui accepte ton format vidéo d'origine et qui respecte les spécifications QuickTime tu n'as aucuns soucis pour faire une vidéo compatible iPod.
> 
> Et ces logiciels il y en a des tonnes sur mac, que ce soit Eye TV, Toast 7, iMovie, Quick time player pro etc.




Donc, on peut lire un DVD encodé en H.264 sur l'iPod vidéo?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Donc, on peut lire un DVD encodé en H.264 sur l'iPod vidéo?



Bien sur...

(selon Apple...)


----------



## Ycare (15 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui me semble interessant, c'est que, comme pour la PSP, on aura très rapidement une pleiade de soft pour permettre à son ipod de lire nos vidéos non compatibles ai départ. Et donc les Divx aussi, et ça c'est cool .
Un écran qui devient potable, une bonne autonomie, une bonne capacité (qui a besoin de 60 Gigas honnetement ? 30 est largement suffisant pour contenir Divx, musique et données persos dont on aurait besoin pour 1 mois ! :style:

Ce qu'il manque c'est la télécommande quand on est en mode audio quoi... :/


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Donc, on peut lire un DVD encodé en H.264 sur l'iPod vidéo?



Un DVD vidéo, c'est quoi, de la vidéo. Donc que ce soit ton film perso ou une copie de DVD tu peut bien sur le lire sur l'iPod si tu l'encode dans le bon format.


----------



## Ben.d (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je compte m'acheter un iPod prochainement, et en allant voir le contenu de la boîte j'ai trouvé ça :



> iPod
> ? Écouteurs ergonomiques
> ? Câble USB 2.0
> ? Adaptateur Dock pour station d?accueil iPod Universal Dock
> ...



Je me demandais : qu'est-ce que c'est que ce boîtier ? Un étui de protection pour l'ipod ou rien à voir ?
J'aimerais bien le savoir histoire de ne pas en acheter un pour rien (les accessoires ipod sont honteusement chers !)


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2005)

C'est un &#233;tuis de protection, mais selon ce que j'ai lu il vaut mieux acheter un "VRAIS" &#233;tuis pour l'iPod car celui la ne vaut pas grand chose comme tout les &#233;tuis livr&#233;s par apple.


----------



## Ben.d (16 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est un étuis de protection, mais selon ce que j'ai lu il vaut mieux acheter un "VRAIS" étuis pour l'iPod car celui la ne vaut pas grand chose comme tout les étuis livrés par apple.



Merci. Donc, je vais attendre de le recevoir pour juger sur pièce et je me procurerai éventuellement un autre étui


----------



## manustyle (17 Octobre 2005)

Y en a qui perde pas leur temps 

http://diveintomark.org/howto/ipod-porn-conversion-guide/


----------



## meldon (17 Octobre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui perde pas leur temps
> 
> http://diveintomark.org/howto/ipod-porn-conversion-guide/


 &#233;tonnant.... (il parait que 60% du trafic du net c'est du porno...)

(enfin vu qu'on parlait d'&#233;tui de protection, &#231;a reste, un peu, dans le ton)


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (17 Octobre 2005)

Et on en revient au problème de base de l'ipod video : la taille de l'écran ! Du porno en 320 x 240 pixels, faut vraiment être en manque !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui perde pas leur temps



en attendant, c'est un bon tuto pour mettre de la video sur un iPod...
c'est bien foutu....
dommage qu'il y est "Porn" en en-tete, s'eut ete pratique pour repondre au question frequente du Forum Video....




			
				Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Et on en revient au problème de base de l'ipod video : la taille de l'écran ! Du porno en 320 x 240 pixels, faut vraiment être en manque !



Ha!!!!!!!!
ben tu vois quand tu veux....:love::love:....


----------



## woulf (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'il y est "Porn" en en-tete, s'eut ete pratique pour repondre au question frequente du Forum Video....



Avec "porn" dedans, le type est sûr du succès de son document sur le net, car quelquechose me dit que "porn" est une recherche nettement plus fréquente que "comment je fais pour encoder de la vidéo pour mon nipod tout nouveau tout beau"


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Avec "porn" dedans, le type est sûr du succès de son document sur le net, car quelquechose me dit que "porn" est une recherche nettement plus fréquente que "comment je fais pour encoder de la vidéo pour mon nipod tout nouveau tout beau"



tout a fait d'accord........
mais bon, du coup, ça fait un peu desoordre....
(enfin, pour conseiller le tuto a n'importe qui...


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

euh d&#233;sol&#233; si ceci a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit, mais j'ai la flemme de tout relire.

Je me fais juste une r&#233;flexion:

ce nouvel iPod (comme ses successeur sans doute) a abandonn&#233; l'interface Firewire au profit du seul usb2.

La cons&#233;quence imm&#233;diate que j'y vois c'est qu'il n'est plus possible d'utiliser un tel iPod comme disque dur externe bootable! 

C'est con &#231;a, non?

Je crains que &#231;a condamne d&#233;finitivement la fonctionnalit&#233; iPod to Go (ou Home on iPod), car m&#234;me si cette fonction pourrait &#234;tre impl&#233;ment&#233;e avec un p&#233;riph&#233;rique reli&#233; en usb2, je crains que cet abandon du Firewire soit li&#233; au fait que l'iPod n'est d&#233;finitivement plus un p&#233;riph&#233;rique sp&#233;cifiquement Mac et qu'&#224; ce titre Apple ne l'utilise plus pour des d&#233;veloppements sp&#233;cifiques au Mac ou &#224; MacOS X.

J'esp&#232;re me tromper (car &#231;a pourrait attirer un peu plus de switchers)


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

WebO me fait remarque que l'iPod n'est plus sp&#233;cifique Mac depuis 2002... c'est tout &#224; fait exact, mais j'esp&#233;rais que l'iPOD utilis&#233; sur des PC Windows-is&#233;s soit un moyen pour Apple d'attirer des utilisateurs vers MacOS X et les Macs.

Pour cela encore faudrait-il qu'on puisse faire avec son iPOD sur un Mac, PLUS que ce qu'on peut faire avec sur PC (et j'attendais dans ce sens les fonctionnalit&#233;s iPod to Go, Home on iPOd...)

Mais aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse! On ne peut plus utiliser l'iPOd sur un Mac comme disque externe de boot, alors qu'on peut toujours le faire sur un PC (sauf erreur de ma part les PC savent booter sur des disques usb2)


----------



## ederntal (19 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse! On ne peut plus utiliser l'iPOd sur un Mac comme disque externe de boot, alors qu'on peut toujours le faire sur un PC (sauf erreur de ma part les PC savent booter sur des disques usb2)



t'es sur que l'on ne paut pas booter sur un mac avec un DD USB2 ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur que l'on ne paut pas booter sur un mac avec un DD USB2 ?


oui j'en suis sûr!


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui j'en suis s&#251;r!



j'arrive bien &#224; demarrer un imac 233 sur le dvd de panther avec un graveur externe raccord&#233; en usb....


----------



## ederntal (19 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive bien à demarrer un imac 233 sur le dvd de panther avec un graveur externe raccordé en usb....



après de brèves recherches je crois bien qu'il ai raison


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive bien à demarrer un imac 233 sur le dvd de panther avec un graveur externe raccordé en usb....


 
???? tu es le premier que je voies réussir cet exploit...

et une petite recherche semble confirmer que certains Macs gèrent les périphériques usb pour booter:
http://www.gete.net/tilfr/archives/58430f.php
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58430


on nous aurait menti?


----------



## valoriel (19 Octobre 2005)

Sur mon iMac G3, le boot est également possible à partir d'un lecteur externe branché en USB 

Comme quoi, chez apple ils pensent aux fidèles


----------



## AM28 (20 Octobre 2005)

Deux questions/remarques :


l'iPod vidéo pourrait être un killer gadget si les sites Internet des chaînes de télévision font comme ceux des radios en mettant en archives téléchargeables les émissions passées   (à ce propos, on peut récupérer avec un iPod les émissions sur les sites de Radio France par exemple ?  )
comment ça se passe lors d'une synchro entre le Mac et l'iPod ? Il y a moyen de choisir les fichiers (ou les types de fichiers) à synchroniser ?   J'ai pas forcemment envie d'embarquer les milliers de photos que j'ai sur mon Mac dans mon iPod !
merci !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Octobre 2005)

2. Tu peux choisir


----------

